# German Strumgeschutz. III Ausf.B



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi
I have finished building Tamiya German Strumgeschutz. III Ausf.B , Kit No. 35281. scale 1/35 ,here are some pictures, also there are video clips for the armor & my other models , comments are welcome :

























































Thanks all


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*Great dislay*

This is a great dslay of models. I especially love the details, like the wheel chocks.
650bill


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work on the Stug.III, with some good battle damage/weathering.


----------

